# Royal Hunter RDA



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

One of the Drippers I tried this weekend was the Royal Hunter RDA by The Council of Vapor!




It's a beautiful looking dripper and it has the quality to match! Really simple to build on with quality grub screws and ample space to work! Beautiful Vape and a cloud blower of note... even with a respectable dual 28g 8 wrap 0,57Ω coils she was chucking clouds!



But this setup (Snow Wolf and Royal Hunter RDA) should come with a warning not to drip, Vape and Drive!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

